

Ask HN: How do you know an idea is worth sticking with? - sharemywin

I have lots of ideas some good, some bad. Heck lots are bad for various different reasons. Some of them I have worked on quite abit and still failed.  Do you take a shotgun approach or focus on one idea. if more than one how much effort do you put into each? or did you just know this idea was big. I&#x27;m working on starting 10 websites and I&#x27;m going to put about $1000 into each and see what happens, unless starts to pay off well in these areas: ecommerce, 2 markeptlaces, blog, Saas and android app. not sure about the rest yet. I figure worst off I will gain some good ip resources and skills.
======
matryoshka
I believe in specialization and niche markets. Also I'd rather start with one
thing and do it well. I'd give a new idea all my effort for at least 3 months
before making a call if it's worth sticking with, pivoting or completely
abandoning it.

